# Hurricane Irma reaches Category 4, warnings issued for impact



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hurricane Irma reaches Category 4, warnings issued for impact









Video shows hurricane hunters flying through Irma


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Irma grows to Category 5, warnings issued for impact in Caribbean 







17 MIN


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

IRMA SLAMS INTO CARIBBEAN
World
*Historic Category 5 storm hits islands, as Florida braces for potential impact*


Trump declares Hurricane Irma emergencies as Florida worries storm could be worse than Harvey
Evacuations ordered for Florida Keys as 'extremely dangerous' storm approaches
SEE THE PHOTOS: East and Gulf coasts prepare for massive storm
What you should know about Hurricane Irma's storm path
Tropical Storm Jose forms in Atlantic Ocean east of Hurricane Irma
2:10What is Irma's potential for devastation on US soil?
TRACK THE HURRICANE HERE


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you, ancestors, for picking the Boston Area to settle in. We have less hurricanes, tornadoes, wild fires, mudslides (that cannot be drunk) and earthquakes (never mind the one last night in Athol) than other parts of the country. And never EVER forget, Buffalo, NY gets far more snow.

We're blessed. Our climate may change rapidly and drastically at times, but it's rarely life threatening.

I pray to GOD I didn't just jinx us.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ARE THEY READY FOR IRMA?
U.S.
*2 Florida nuclear plants appear to be in storm's crosshairs*


Irma leaves trail of death, destruction as Haiti, Dominican Republic brace for impact
Irma could cause havoc for Florida's citrus, sugar industries
New evacuation orders as Irma feared to strike Florida on Sunday
What you should know about Hurricane Irma's storm path
House passes $7.85B aid package for Hurricane Harvey victims


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

IRMA'S SIGHTS SET ON FLORIDA
U.S.
*Hurricane, storm surge warnings issued; gov urges 500,000 to evacuate*


Man with knife shot reportedly shot by cops at Miami airport amid Irma rush
Traffic jam nightmares as Irma nears Florida
Trump haters beg Irma to destroy Mar-a-Lago
 SEE THE PHOTOS: Hurricane Irma barrels through the Caribbean
Mandatory evacuations ordered in Georgia, South Carolina
Dana Loesch slams Virgin Islands governor's gun seizure order
COMPLETE COVERAGE OF IRMA


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Death toll increases as Irma spins toward Florida







22 MIN Share


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Newsflash, Thousands of SUICIDAL FLORIDIANS are forgoing leaping from tall buildings, shooting, hanging, or poisoning themselves and preferring instead to simply hanging out on the beach when Hurricane Irma arrives. According to Max DiPreshun, "We just feel that, if we just go for a swim when Irma arrives, things will be great. I know many folks are bringing sleeping pills and loads of booze. A auto-erotic club from Tampa is bringing belt and intend to go JUST as the storm hits, but with HUGE smiles on their twisted faces. It should be a fantastic mass suicide. We just ask that reporters and cops kind of keep their distance. Tourists are welcome since, it'll be pretty obvious, THEY TOO are suicidal, but too cowardly to admit it."


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Newsflash, Thousands of SUICIDAL FLORIDIANS are forgoing leaping from tall buildings, shooting, hanging, or poisoning themselves and preferring instead to simply hanging out on the beach when Hurricane Irma arrives. According to Max DiPreshun, "We just feel that, if we just go for a swim when Irma arrives, things will be great. I know many folks are bringing sleeping pills and loads of booze. A auto-erotic club from Tampa is bringing belt and intend to go JUST as the storm hits, but with HUGE smiles on their twisted faces. It should be a fantastic mass suicide. We just ask that reporters and cops kind of keep their distance. Tourists are welcome since, it'll be pretty obvious, THEY TOO are suicidal, but too cowardly to admit it."


The best one I've seen so far is the ad for the anti-Trump rally in Miami this weekend. It's funny, but I have a lot of friends and cousins in Florida and I'm a little worried. One of them posted last night that they really weren't worried about leaving Sarasota when the storm was going to hit the east coast, but now that it's coming their way they're afraid that they waited too long and can't get out now. Another is stuck on a cruiseship in Cozumel because the choice was get off in Miami and try to get north or stay on the ship and find a safe port until the storm passes. She left her house and family in Tampa and has no idea what they're going to do since they declined offers to go elsewhere. I have to confess, I'm a bit worried.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HH, if there was ever a reason to worry, that's it. Thoughts and prayers to you and your loved ones. Hopefully, even with Hurricane Jose following close behind, all will be safe. Those cruise ships are built to withstand a hell of a lot, so we can hope the odds are with them.

But the rally did give me a chuckle. "WE HATE TRUMP, WE HATE TRUMP, WE HATE....*the fact that he may not give us FEMA money if we chant much more!*"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CLOSER AND CLOSER
World43 mins ago
*Hurricane Irma slams Cuba on path to Florida*
Hurricane Irma gained strength overnight, then returned to Category 4 status after making landfall on Cuba and heading toward the Florida Keys.


Reporter's Notebook: South Florida empty, eerie as stray holdouts await Irma
Storm chaser says parts of Florida will look like third world country
Writer wants to ensure Harvey relief money goes to 'black and brown folks'
Massive effort to ship fuel into Florida, ease gas shortages
Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate shuts down in preparation for Irma
Price-gouging reported in Florida ahead of Irma
Lowe's customer in Florida offers last generator to stranger in need
SEE THE PHOTOS: Florida prepares for Hurricane Irma
COMPLETE COVERAGE OF IRMA
Central Floridians brace for Hurricane Irma
LiveWATCH LIVE: Evacuees on I-75 near Ocala, Fla. as Hurricane Irma approaches


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BRACING FOR THE WORST
U.S.
*Hurricane Irma regains Category 4 status; expected to make landfall in Florida Keys*


2:27Tampa mayor on Hurricane Irma preparations: We're ready
'Shoot at Hurricane Irma' event doesn't amuse Florida police
3:32Man evacuated his mother to Tampa before Irma changed path
4:45Devastating Irma winds, rain lash the Florida Keys
St. Petersburg in crosshairs as Irma heads north
Florida Keys and hurricanes: a long history
LiveWATCH: Hurricane Irma live streams
COMPLETE COVERAGE OF IRMA

SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY
U.S.
*Georgia volunteers help those stuck in traffic fleeing Hurricane Irma*


4:23Localized flooding as squalls sweep through Miami
4:19Salvation Army assists with disaster recovery efforts

WASHED AWAY
U.S.
*Hurricane Irma literally sucks away shoreline in Bahamas*


1:53Images of Hurricane Irma's power spread on social media
1:48Surprised by Irma, some in Naples, Florida aren't evacuating


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, but knowing SOUTHERNERS (all racists) they probably just IGNORED the people of color in...sorry, People of Color in the traffic. 

What those folks are doing, a small gesture in the grand scheme of things, makes me PROUD to be an AMERICAN! God Bless them for even THINKING of doing that.

On a different note, all of us old enough to remember Shelby Scott recall often asking, "Is that NECCESARY? Why is she OUT, IN the storm when all you have to do is RECORD IT WITH A CAMERA!!!"

Now they all do it and I just scratch my head. WHY? One guy on the weather channel was sitting next to a VERY rough and dangerous Miami River. One good wave and he was gone. NOT EVEN TETHERED to anything. And watching these people stand, bracing themselves against the wind. IS THAT GOOD JOURNALISM OR JUST STUPID BEHAVIOR?

I go with the latter. No need for it, but my say means NOTHING. But I like to bitch about REALLY STUPID and UNNECCESARY THINGS! It's a hobby.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FLORIDIANS STUCK IN DARKNESS
U.S.
*Nearly half of Sunshine State without electricity as Tampa takes pounding*


Irma's storm path: What you need to know
COMPLETE COVERAGE OF HURRICANE IRMA
2:26Danger lurking on Miami streets after Hurricane Irma
2:26Danger lurking on Miami streets after Hurricane Irma
0:37Hurricane Irma claims lives of Palm Beach County officers
Reporter's Notebook: Irma triggers treacherous conditions in Miami

'FAIRLY BAD LIFE CHOICE'
U.S.
*Miami cops arrest alleged looters during Irma's wrath*


1:14Thousands of first responders ready to go after Irma
Miami Beach will not allow people in until Tuesday
Miami goes on lockdown amid Irma-looting fears

IRMA AFTERMATH
U.S.
*Richard Branson reveals devastation on private Caribbean island*


Hurricane Irma strands manatees on beach -- until Floridians come to the rescue
Hurricane Irma rescue: Florida deputies save two people on boat
Hurricane Irma: Air National Guard couple gets married in fatigues


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have family near Orlando and near Jacksonville. I have confidence they're fine, and yet, I'm putting most of my faith in GOD, not the Weather Channel.

Although the Weather Channel is FAR better than CNN! Liberal bastards that CNN can be.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope she's fine now that it's Wednesday.


----------

